# Cần lưu ý gì khi mua đèn trang trí phòng ngủ?



## gomsubaokhanh (8/11/21)

Khi lựa chọn đèn ngủ, nhất định bạn hãy tuân thủ 3 nguyên tắc lựa chọn và bố trí đèn phòng ngủ để căn phòng trông hài hòa và hợp phong thủy.

Lý do bởi, phòng ngủ là một trong những nơi riêng tư nhất của gia đình. Căn phòng ngủ ấm áp với không gian thoải mái giúp nuôi dưỡng tâm hồn và tinh thần thư giãn sau một ngày làm việc vất vả. Có thể nói, đây là nơi quan trọng nạp thêm nguồn năng lượng, tiếp thêm cho ta tinh thần vượt qua những căng thẳng, khó khăn trong cuộc sống.

Việc đầu tư vào phòng ngủ cũng được coi là đầu tư để chăm chút cho giấc ngủ của mình. Nhiều gia đình lựa chọn lắp đèn phòng ngủ vừa để trang hoàn thêm ngôi nhà, vừa bởi những lợi ích cho sức khỏe và giấc ngủ mà đèn trang trí phòng ngủ đem lại.




Trước khi lắp đèn phòng ngủ, bạn nên nắm rõ những nguyên tắc quan trọng khi lựa chọn và sắp xếp đèn được đề cập trong bài viết này nhé.

Ánh sáng phù hợp với đèn phòng ngủ?

Nghiên cứu đã cho rằng, màu sắc của đèn trang trí phòng ngủ có ảnh hưởng đến giấc ngủ và thời gian ngủ. Vì thế, lựa chọn đèn phòng ngủ có màu sắc phù hợp là yếu tố cần được lưu tâm hàng đầu.

Cụ thể, các màu sắc có tác động đến sức khỏe và cảm xúc như sau:

Ánh sáng màu đỏ và tím khiến không gian trở nên lãng mạn, lung linh và có một chút bí ẩn thu hút. Tuy nhiên xét theo mặt sức khỏe, hai màu sắc này lại không có tác động tốt đến giấc ngủ, giảm thời gian ngủ và có thể khiến bản thân mệt mỏi vào ngày hôm sau

Ánh sáng màu xanh dương hoặc xanh lá lại đem đến cảm giác dịu nhẹ, tạo sự thư thái dễ chịu. Nhưng hai màu sắc này lại được nghiên cứu rằng không tốt cho mắt khi dùng lâu dài. Vì thế, bạn không nên sử dụng hai màu này cho các hoạt động như đọc sách nhé.

Và cũng theo như nghiên cứu, ánh sáng màu vàng là màu dùng làm đèn phòng ngủ phù hợp nhất cho cơ thể, không ảnh hưởng đến giấc ngủ và thị giác.

>>> Xem thêm: 3 nguyên tắc quan trọng khi lựa chọn đèn phòng ngủ


----------

